# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  إنما الدنيا لأربعة نفر

## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ أَبِي كَبْشَةَ الْأَنْمَارِيِّ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: «ثَلَاثٌ أُقْسِمُ عَلَيْهِنَّ، وَأُحَدِّثُكُمْ حَدِيثًا فَاحْفَظُوهُ» ، قَالَ: " فَأَمَّا الثَّلَاثُ الَّتِي أُقْسِمُ عَلَيْهِنَّ: فَإِنَّهُ مَا نَقَّصَ مَالَ عَبْدٍ صَدَقَةٌ، وَلَا ظُلِمَ عَبْدٌ بِمَظْلَمَةٍ فَيَصْبِرُ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا زَادَهُ اللَّهُ بِهَا عِزًّا، وَلَا يَفْتَحُ عَبْدٌ بَابَ مَسْأَلَةٍ إِلَّا فَتَحَ اللَّهُ لَهُ بَابَ فَقْرٍ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي أُحَدِّثُكُمْ حَدِيثًا فَاحْفَظُوهُ "، فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ: " إِنَّمَا الدُّنْيَا لِأَرْبَعَةِ نَفَرٍ: عَبْدٌ رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَعِلْمًا، فَهُوَ يَتَّقِي فِيهِ رَبَّهُ، وَيَصِلُ فِيهِ رَحِمَهُ، وَيَعْلَمُ لِلَّهِ فِيهِ حَقَّهُ "، قَالَ: «فَهَذَا بِأَفْضَلِ الْمَنَازِلِ» قَالَ: «وَعَبْدٌ رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ عِلْمًا وَلَمْ يَرْزُقْهُ مَالًا؟» قَالَ: " فَهُوَ يَقُولُ: لَوْ كَانَ لِي مَالٌ عَمِلْتُ بِعَمَلِ فُلَانٍ " قَالَ: «فَأَجْرُهُمَا سَوَاءٌ» ، قَالَ: «وَعَبْدٌ رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَلَمْ يَرْزُقْهُ عِلْمًا، فَهُوَ يَخْبِطُ فِي مَالِهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ، لَا يَتَّقِي فِيهِ رَبَّهُ، وَلَا يَصِلُ فِيهِ رَحِمَهُ، وَلَا يَعْلَمُ لِلَّهِ فِيهِ حَقَّهُ، فَهَذَا بِأَخْبَثِ الْمَنَازِلِ» قَالَ: " وَعَبْدٌ لَمْ يَرْزُقْهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا، وَلَا عِلْمًا فَهُوَ يَقُولُ: لَوْ كَانَ لِي مَالٌ لَعَمِلْتُ بِعَمَلِ فُلَانٍ، قَالَ: هِيَ نِيَّتُهُ، فَوِزْرُهُمَا فِيهِ سَوَاءٌ ".

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ينقسم الناس في تعاطيهم مع أمور الدنيا إلى أحوالٍ أربعة، لخَّصها النبي الكريم - صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه - في حديث عظيم من جوامع كلمه، فعن أبي كبشة الأنماري - رضي الله عنه - أنه سمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: (أحدثكم حديثا فاحفظوه: إنما الدنيا لأربعة نفر: عبد رزقه الله مالاً وعلمًا فهو يتقي فيه ربه ويصِلُ فيه رحمه ويعلم لله فيه حقًّا، فهذا بأفضل المنازل، وعبد رزقه الله علمًا ولم يرزقه مالاً فهو صادق النية يقول لو أن لي مالاً لعملت بعمل فلان، فهو بنيته، فأجرهما سواء، وعبد رزقه الله مالاً ولم يرزقه علمًا فهو يخبِط في ماله بغير علم لا يتقي فيه ربه ولا يصل فيه رحمه ولا يعلم لله فيه حقا، فهذا بأخبث المنازل، وعبد لم يرزقه الله مالاً ولا علمًا فهو يقول لو أن لي مالاً لعملت فيه بعمل فلان، فهو بنيته، فوزرهما سواء) رواه الترمذي وقال: حديث حسن صحيح.
هذا الحديث الجامع لأنواع الناس وأحوالهم تجاه ما ينعم الله به عليهم في الدنيا، يستهله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكلمات تبعث على الاهتمام بما سيُقال، وتجعل السامعين يتطلعون لما سيذكره، حيث قال: (أحدثكم حديثا فاحفظوه)؛ ولذا ينبغي على دعاة الخير فعل ذلك في المواضع المهمة التي تستلزم الرعاية والعناية.
ثم يقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - (إنما الدنيا لأربعة نفر): أي إنما حال أهلها حال أربعة، اثنان عاملان، واثنان تبع لهما، فالثاني تبع للأول، والرابع تبع للثالث، وقد ذكر الدنيا - رغم أنها تشمل الدنيا والآخرة كما سيأتي - ليصبِّر الناس على طلب العلم، ويخبرهم أن العلم يجلب خيري الدنيا والآخرة، وأيضا فإن من طلب الدنيا بالعلم نال الدنيا وحازها، فالعلماء سلاطين غير متوّجين، والعامة تخضع لهم أكثر من خضوعهم للسلطان؛ لأن العلماء يملكون سلطان الحجة الذي يخضع له القلب، بينما السلاطين لا يملكون إلا سلطان اليد؛ الذي قد لا يخضع البعض له، وعلى كل حال فالناس لا يخرجون عن أحوال أربعة:
الأولى: عالم غني (عبد رزقه الله مالاً وعلمًا فهو يتقي فيه ربه ويصل فيه رحمه ويعلم لله فيه حقا، فهذا بأفضل المنازل)، يتخيّر الله تعالى من يرزقه المال أو من يرزقه العلم أو من يرزقه العلم والمال معا، فإذا رُزق العبد العلم والمال معا كانت تلك أفضل منزلة، وذلك لاقتران العلم بالعمل، لأنه سيعمل في ماله بعلمه.
وقد حثنا الله جل وعلا على العمل بالعلم، وذم من لا يعمل بعلمه، قال تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون * كبر مقتًا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون} (الصف: 2-3)، وفي صحيح مسلم عن أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: (يؤتى بالرجل يوم القيامة فيلقى في النار فتندلق أقتاب بطنه فيدور بها كما يدور الحمار بالرحى فيجتمع إليه أهل النار فيقولون: يا فلان ما لك؟ ألم تكن تأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر؟ فيقول: بلى قد كنت آمر بالمعروف ولا آتيه , وأنهى عن المنكر وآتيه)، وسُئل سفيان الثوري: طلب العلم أحب إليك أو العمل؟ فقال: "إنما يراد العلم للعمل, فلا تدع طلب العلم للعمل, ولا تدع العمل لطلب العلم".
وقد دلت عبارة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على أن بركة المال لا تكون إلا إذا أُنفق بشرطين: العلم بما ينفق من أبواب الخير، والإخلاص، وهذان شرطا العبادة: الإخلاص لله، وأن يكون العمل على بصيرة وعلم.
كما دلت العبارة على أن صلة الرحم من أعظم القربات، وأن من أسباب تقوية صلة الرحم: العون المادي، فقد يكون قريبك فقيرا فإعطاؤك له مما أعطاك الله يزيد الأواصر، كما أن طلبة العلم الفقراء هم أولى الناس بالعون، إذا كانوا غير قادرين لأن نفعهم يتعدى، وعلى دعاة الخير أن يكونوا أسبق الناس في هذا الأمر، ورحم العلم أبلغ من رحم القرابة.
كما ينبغي على العالم تعليم العلم وبذله لمن يستحقه، فعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : (طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم، وواضع العلم عند غير أهله كمقلِّد الخنازير الجوهر واللؤلؤ والذهب) رواه ابن ماجة في سننه.
الثانية: عالم فقير (وعبد رزقه الله علمًا ولم يرزقه مالاً فهو صادق النية يقول لو أن لي مالاً لعملت بعمل فلان، فهو بنيته، فأجرهما سواء) ينفع الله تعالى بصاحب العلم أكثر مما ينفع بصاحب المال، لأن العلم غذاء للقلوب والأرواح، والمال غذاء للأبدان، وغذاء القلوب أعظم من غذاء البطون، وإذا صدق الإنسان في نيته فإن الله يثيبه على ذلك، ويكتب له الأجر كما لو فعل، وذلك أن النية الصادقة سبب في حصول الأجر وهي شرط لصحة الأعمال، يقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : (إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى، فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله، ومن كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها أو امرأة ينكحها، فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه) متفق عليه، وعن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت رسول اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول في غزوة تبوك بعد أن رجعنا: (إن بالمدينة لأقواما ما سرتم مسيرا ولا هبطتم واديا إلا وهم معكم، حبسهم المرض) رواه الإمام أحمد، وكما أن النية تجعل المرء يحصل على أجر العمل إذا حيل بينه وبين العمل، فإنها أيضا تجعل العمل كبيرا وإن كان صغيرا، يقول عبد الله بن المبارك: "رُبّ عمل صغير تعظمه النية، ورب عمل كبير تصغره النية"، وقال سفيان الثوري: "كانوا يتعلمون النية للعمل، كما تتعلمون العمل".
فهذا الرجل تمنى أن يكون له مال كمال الأول وعلم كعلمه, حتى يؤدي حق الله فيهما, ولذا أُجِرَ على هذه النية الصالحة, قال يحيى بن أبي كثير: "تعلموا النية، فإنها أبلغ من العمل".
الثالثة: غني جاهل (وعبد رزقه الله مالاً ولم يرزقه علمًا فهو يخبط في ماله بغير علم لا يتقي فيه ربه ولا يصل فيه رحمه ولا يعلم لله فيه حقا، فهذا بأخبث المنازل)، وقد جعله النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أشر الناس لأنه سفيه لا يحسن التصرف في المال فيبدده ويضيعه, وقد نهى الإسلام عن إعطاء السفهاء الأموال, وأجاز الحجر على مال السفيه، قال تعالى: {ولا تؤتوا السفهاء أموالكم التي جعل الله لكم قياما وارزقوهم فيها واكسوهم وقولوا لهم قولا معروفا} (النساء: 5)، وكذا حرم الإسلام تبذير المال وإضاعته, قال تعالى: {وءات ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ولا تبذر تبذيرا * إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين وكان الشيطان لربه كفورا} (الإسراء: 26-27)، وأوجه كثرة الإنفاق ثلاثة:
أولها: إنفاقه في الوجوه المذمومة شرعاً، فلا شك في منعه، وهو المقصود معنا في هذا النوع (لا يتقي فيه ربه ولا يصل فيه رحمه ولا يعلم لله حقا).
وثانيها: إنفاقه في الوجوه المحمودة شرعاً، فلا شك في كونه مطلوباً بالشرط المذكور في الحديث (يتقي فيه ربه ويصل فيه رحمه ويعلم لله فيه حقا).
وثالثها: إنفاقه في المباحات بالأصالة، كملاذّ النفس فهذا ينقسم إلى قسمين: أحدهما: أن يكون على وجه يليق بحال المنفق وبقدر ماله، فهذا ليس بإسراف، والثاني: ما لا يليق به عرفاً، وهو ينقسم إلى قسمين: أحدهما ما يكون لدفع مفسدة ناجزة أو متوقعة فهذا ليس بإسراف، والثاني ما لا يكون في شيء من ذلك، فالراجح أنه إسراف.
وزعيم هذه الطائفة المذمومة من الناس (قارون)، فقد آتاه الله مالاً ولم يؤته علما، قال الله عنه: {إذ قال له قومه لا تفرح إن الله لا يحب الفرحين * وابتغ فيما آتاك الله الدار الآخرة ولا تنس نصيبك من الدنيا وأحسن كما أحسن الله إليك ولا تبغ الفساد في الأرض إن الله لا يحب المفسدين} (القصص: 76-77).
الرابعة: فقير جاهل (وعبد لم يرزقه الله مالاً ولا علمًا فهو يقول لو أن لي مالاً لعملت فيه بعمل فلان، فهو بنيته، فوزرهما سواء) دائما ما تكون سوء النية سبباً في حصول الوزر، فهذا الرجل وقع بجهله في سوء النية، فتمنى أن يكون له مالٌ مثل مال هذا الرجل الذي يخبط في ماله بغير علم, فلا يؤدي حق الله تعالى فيه؛ ولذا تحمَّل وزرًا على هذه النية السيئة، وليس هذا بظلم له، لأن الله تعالى علم من نيته أنه لو أُعطِي مثل صاحبه لأفسد وفسق، وأيضا لكونه لم يأخذ بالأسباب الموصلة للعلم ورفع الجهالة عن نفسه، نسأل الله أن يعافينا من ذلك، وأن يرزقنا النية الصالحة والعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.
http://articles.islamweb.net/Media/i...ng=A&id=175377

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

شرح حديث : " مثل هذه الأمة كمثل أربعة نفر "السؤال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مثلُ هذه الأُمَّةِ كمثلِ أربعةِ نفرٍ رجلٌ آتاهُ اللهُ مالًا وعلمًا فهو يعملُ بعلمِه في مالِه يُنفقُه في حقِّهِ ورجلٌ آتاه اللهُ علمًا ولم يُؤْتِه مالًا فهو يقولُ لو كان لي مثلَ هذا عملتُ فيه مثلَ الذي يعملُ قال رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليْهِ وسلَّمَ فهما في الأجرِ سواءٌ ورجلٌ آتاه اللهُ مالًا ولم يُؤْتِه علمًا فهو يخبطُ في مالِه يُنفقُه في غيرِ حقِّهِ ورجلٌ لم يُؤْتِه اللهُ علمًا ولا مالًا فهو يقولُ لو كان لي مثلَ هذا عملتُ فيه مثلَ الذي يعملُ قال رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليْهِ وسلَّمَ فهما في الوِزْرِ سواءٌ .
هل يشترط التلفظ للثاني حتى يكون في الأجر سواء مع الأول أم أنه يكفى النية ، وإن كان يشترط التلفظ ، فكيف يكون التوفيق بين استخدام ( لو ) ها هنا ونهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن استخدامها ؟
وهل يلزم أن يكون الاثنان في نفس الزمان ، أم أنه يجوز أن يقول هذا لفعل رجل مات حتى وإن كان من الصحبة - رضى الله عنهم - ؟
الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا :
روى الترمذي (2325) ، وأحمد (18031) عن أبي كَبْشَةَ الأَنَّمَارِيُّ رضي الله عنه أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( إِنَّمَا الدُّنْيَا لِأَرْبَعَةِ نَفَرٍ: عَبْدٍ رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَعِلْمًا فَهُوَ يَتَّقِي فِيهِ رَبَّهُ، وَيَصِلُ فِيهِ رَحِمَهُ، وَيَعْلَمُ لِلَّهِ فِيهِ حَقًّا، فَهَذَا بِأَفْضَلِ المَنَازِلِ، وَعَبْدٍ رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ عِلْمًا وَلَمْ يَرْزُقْهُ مَالًا فَهُوَ صَادِقُ النِّيَّةِ يَقُولُ: لَوْ أَنَّ لِي مَالًا لَعَمِلْتُ بِعَمَلِ فُلَانٍ فَهُوَ بِنِيَّتِهِ فَأَجْرُهُمَا سَوَاءٌ، وَعَبْدٍ رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَلَمْ يَرْزُقْهُ عِلْمًا، فَهُوَ يَخْبِطُ فِي مَالِهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ لَا يَتَّقِي فِيهِ رَبَّهُ، وَلَا يَصِلُ فِيهِ رَحِمَهُ، وَلَا يَعْلَمُ لِلَّهِ فِيهِ حَقًّا، فَهَذَا بِأَخْبَثِ المَنَازِلِ، وَعَبْدٍ لَمْ يَرْزُقْهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَلَا عِلْمًا فَهُوَ يَقُولُ: لَوْ أَنَّ لِي مَالًا لَعَمِلْتُ فِيهِ بِعَمَلِ فُلَانٍ فَهُوَ بِنِيَّتِهِ فَوِزْرُهُمَا سَوَاءٌ ) .
وقال الترمذي عقبه : " هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ " ، وصححه الألباني في " صحيح سنن الترمذي " .
والحديث يدل على أنه تكفي النية حتى يتحقق هذا الجزاء ، ولكن يشترط لذلك أن يكون عاجزا عن العمل ، فإن كان قادرا على العمل كله أو بعضه : فإنه يفعل ما يستطيع منه .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" من نوى الخير وعمل منه مقدوره ، وعجز عن إكماله : كان له أجر عامل " انتهى من " مجموع الفتاوى " (22/243) .
وقال رحمه الله أيضا :
" الْمُرِيدُ إرَادَةً جَازِمَةً ، مَعَ فِعْلِ الْمَقْدُورِ : هُوَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْعَامِلِ الْكَامِلِ " انتهى من " مجموع الفتاوى " (10/ 731) .
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 
" إن الذي لا يقدر على عمل معين ، إما أن يكون لذلك العمل بدل يقدر عليه ، فهذا لا يثاب على العمل إذا لم يأت ببدله ؛ لأنه لو كان صحيح النية لعمل ذلك البدل ، فعلى هذا يكون حصول الأجر مشروطا بعدم وجود بدله المقدور عليه ، على أنا نقول : إن من نفع الناس بماله فله أجران .
الأول : بحسب ما قام بقلبه من محبة الله ، ومحبة ما يقرب إليه ، فهذا الأجر يشركه فيه الفقير إذا نوى نية صحيحة .
والأجر الثاني : دفع حاجة المدفوع له ، فهذا لا يحصل للفقير ، والله أعلم " انتهى من " مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين " (7/244) .
وأما قوله : ( فهما في الأجر سواءٌ ) فحمله بعض العلماء على أن المراد استواؤهما في أصلِ أجرِ العمل ، دون مضاعفته . فالعامل تضاعف له الحسنة بعشر أمثالها أو أكثر ، أما الناوي فقط فيكتب له الثوب بلا مضاعفة .
قال ابن رجب رحمه الله :
" وقد حمل قوله : ( فهما في الأجر سواءٌ ) على استوائهما في أصلِ أجرِ العمل ، دون مضاعفته ، فالمضاعفةُ يختصُّ بها من عَمِلَ العمل دونَ من نواه فلم يعمله ، فإنَّهما لو استويا مِنْ كلِّ وجه ، لكُتِبَ لمن همَّ بحسنةٍ ولم يعملها عشرُ حسناتٍ ، وهو خلافُ النُّصوصِ كلِّها ، ويدلُّ على ذلك قوله تعالى : ( فَضَّلَ اللهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ عَلَى الْقَاعِدِينَ دَرَجَةً وَكُلاًّ وَعَدَ اللهُ الْحُسْنَى وَفَضَّلَ اللهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ عَلَى الْقَاعِدِينَ أَجْراً عَظِيماً ) ، قال ابن عباس وغيره : القاعدون المفضَّلُ عليهم المجاهدون درجة : همُ القاعدون من أهلِ الأعذار ، والقاعدون المفضَّل عليهم المجاهدون درجاتٍ : هم القاعدون من غير أهل الأعذار " انتهى من " جامع العلوم والحكم " (2/321) .
وقال السندي رحمه الله في " حاشيته على ابن ماجه " : 
" وَالْمُرَاد يُؤْجَر عَلَى نِيَّة الْخَيْر ، فَهُوَ فِي أَصْل الْأَجْر أَيْضًا مُسَاوٍ لِلْمُنْفِقِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لِلْمُنْفِقِ زِيَادَة ، فَإِنَّ مَنْ نَوَى حَسَنَة يُكْتَب لَهُ وَاحِدَة ، وَإِذَا فَعَلَهَا فَعَشْرَة " انتهى .
ثانيا : 
" لو " هنا للتمني ، وليست للتندم والتحسر ، فتختلف عنها في قول العبد : " لو أني فعلت كذا لكان كذا " فإنها هنا تفتح عمل الشيطان ، أما التي هي للتمني ، فبحسب الأمنية ، إن خيرا فخير ، وإن شرا فشر . 
وكلمة " لو " تستعمل عدة استعمالات ، بعضها جائز وبعضها غير جائز ، ولهذا ترجم الإمام البخاري رحمه الله : باب ما يجوز من " اللو " .
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
" لو " تستعمل على عدة أوجه :
الوجه الأول : أن تستعمل في الاعتراض على الشرع ، وهذا محرم .
الثاني : أن تستعمل في الاعتراض على القدر ، وهذا محرم .
الثالث : أن تستعمل للندم والتحسر ، وهذا محرم أيضا ؛ لأن كل شيء يفتح الندم عليك ، فإنه منهي عنه ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( احرص على ما ينفعك واستعن بالله ولا تعجز ، وإن أصابك شيء ، فلا تقل : لو أني فعلت كذا لكان كذا ؛ فإن لو تفتح عمل الشيطان ) .
الرابع : أن تستعمل في الاحتجاج بالقدر على المعصية، كقول المشركين : ( لو شاء الله ما أشركنا) الأنعام/148 ، وهذا باطل .
الخامس : أن تستعمل في التمني ، وحكمه حسب المتمني : إن كان خيرا فخير ، وإن كان شرا فشر ، وفي الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قصة النفر الأربعة قال أحدهم : ( لو أن لي مالا لعملت بعمل فلان ) ، فهذا تمنى خيرا ، وقال الثاني : ( لو أن لي مالا لعملت بعمل فلان ) ، فهذا تمنى شرا ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأول : (فهو بنيته ، فأجرهما سواء ) ، وقال في الثاني : ( فهو بنيته ، فوزرهما سواء ) .
السادس : أن تستعمل في الخبر المحض ، وهذا جائز ، مثل : لو حضرت الدرس لاستفدت ، ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت ما سقت الهدي ولأحللت معكم ) " انتهى باختصار من " مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين " (10/ 948-949) .
ثالثا :
لا يلزم أن يكون الاثنان في نفس الزمان ، ولكن يشترط أن يكون الفعل ممكنا بالنسبة له ، وهذا كعموم الأفعال الصالحة الممكنة في كل زمان ، كالصدقة ، وطلب العلم ، والجهاد في سبيل الله ، ونحو ذلك ، أما صحبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والجهاد معه مثلا ، فلا يمكن ، ولا يقدر أن يأتي منه بشيء ، فمثل هذا لا ينطبق عليه الحديث ، وإنما هو حديث نفس صالح .
وينظر للفائدة إلى إجابة السؤال رقم : *(*11010*) ، وإجابة سؤال رقم : (*99324*) ، وإجابة سؤال رقم : (*127714*) .* 
والله أعلم .
http://islamqa.info/ar/219763

----------


## جلال عبدالله شحاته

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أبا يوسف .
وإن كنت تعلم أن الحديث فيه مقال ، بالرغم من تصحيح بعض العلماء له .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله أخانا الحبيب

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نفع الله بك أبا يوسف .
> وإن كنت تعلم أن الحديث فيه مقال ، بالرغم من تصحيح بعض العلماء له .


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب
ونرجو من فضيلتكم إمتاعنا بتخريج الحديث

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ونرجو.. إمتاعنا بتخريج الحديث


وفيكم بارك الله أيها الغالي .
سأنقل لك كلام الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله من كتابه :"أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة".
قال رحمه الله :
مسند أبي كبشة الانماري رضي الله عنه
423- قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله (ج4ص230) : حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ حَدَّثَنَا الْأَعْمَشُ عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ عَنْ أَبِي كَبْشَةَ الْأَنْمَارِيِّ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَىَ آلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَثَلُ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ مَثَلُ أَرْبَعَةِ نَفَرٍ رَجُلٌ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَعِلْمًا فَهُوَ يَعْمَلُ بِهِ فِي مَالِهِ فَيُنْفِقُهُ فِي حَقِّهِ وَرَجُلٌ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ عِلْمًا وَلَمْ يُؤْتِهِ مَالًا فَهُوَ يَقُولُ لَوْ كَانَ لِي مِثْلُ مَا لِهَذَا عَمِلْتُ فِيهِ مِثْلَ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَىَ آلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَهُمَا فِي الْأَجْرِ سَوَاءٌ وَرَجُلٌ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَلَمْ يُؤْتِهِ عِلْمًا فَهُوَ يَخْبِطُ فِيهِ يُنْفِقُهُ فِي غَيْرِ حَقِّهِ وَرَجُلٌ لَمْ يُؤْتِهِ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَلَا عِلْمًا فَهُوَ يَقُولُ لَوْ كَانَ لِي مَالٌ مِثْلُ هَذَا عَمِلْتُ فِيهِ مِثْلَ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وعلى آله وَسَلَّمَ: (فَهُمَا فِي الْوِزْرِ سَوَاء) .
وقال (ص231) حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ حَدَّثَنَا عُبَادَةُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ حَدَّثَنِي يُونُسُ بْنُ خَبَّابٍ عَنْ سَعِيدٍ أَبِي الْبَخْتَرِيِّ الطَّائِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي كَبْشَةَ الْأَنْمَارِيِّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَىَ آلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ ثَلَاثٌ أُقْسِمُ عَلَيْهِنَّ وَأُحَدِّثُكُمْ حَدِيثًا فَاحْفَظُوهُ قَالَ فَأَمَّا الثَّلَاثُ الَّذِي أُقْسِمُ عَلَيْهِنَّ فَإِنَّهُ مَا نَقَّصَ مَالَ عَبْدٍ صَدَقَةٌ وَلَا ظُلِمَ عَبْدٌ بِمَظْلَمَةٍ فَيَصْبِرُ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا زَادَهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِهَا عِزًّا وَلَا يَفْتَحُ عَبْدٌ بَابَ مَسْأَلَةٍ إِلَّا فَتَحَ اللَّهُ لَهُ بَابَ فَقْرٍ وَأَمَّا الَّذِي أُحَدِّثُكُمْ حَدِيثًا فَاحْفَظُوهُ فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ إِنَّمَا الدُّنْيَا لِأَرْبَعَةِ نَفَرٍ عَبْدٌ رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مَالًا وَعِلْمًا فَهُوَ يَتَّقِي فِيهِ رَبَّهُ وَيَصِلُ فِيهِ رَحِمَهُ وَيَعْلَمُ لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِيهِ حَقَّهُ قَالَ فَهَذَا بِأَفْضَلِ الْمَنَازِلِ قَالَ وَعَبْدٌ رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عِلْمًا وَلَمْ يَرْزُقْهُ مَالًا قَالَ فَهُوَ يَقُولُ لَوْ كَانَ لِي مَالٌ عَمِلْتُ بِعَمَلِ فُلَانٍ قَالَ فَأَجْرُهُمَا سَوَاءٌ قَالَ وَعَبْدٌ رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَلَمْ يَرْزُقْهُ عِلْمًا فَهُوَ يَخْبِطُ فِي مَالِهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ لَا يَتَّقِي فِيهِ رَبَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَلَا يَصِلُ فِيهِ رَحِمَهُ وَلَا يَعْلَمُ لِلَّهِ فِيهِ حَقَّهُ فَهَذَا بِأَخْبَثِ الْمَنَازِلِ قَالَ وَعَبْدٌ لَمْ يَرْزُقْهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَلَا عِلْمًا فَهُوَ يَقُولُ لَوْ كَانَ لِي مَالٌ لَعَمِلْتُ بِعَمَلِ فُلَانٍ قَالَ هِيَ نِيَّتُهُ فَوِزْرُهُمَا فِيهِ سَوَاءٌ) .


الحديث بالسند الأول : رجاله رجال الصحيح، ولكنه منقطع، قال الحافظ رحمه الله في"النكت الظراف": ولم يسمع سالم من أبي كبشة، وقد أخرجه أبو عوانة في"صحيحه" من طريق جرير، عن منصور، عن سالم قال: حديث عن أبي كبشة. اهـ
قالت: وقد ذكرت الواسطة أنه ابن أبي كبشة وسمي عبد الله ـ كما في"تحفة الأشراف" ـ وعبد الله بن أبي كبشة ترجمه ابن حبان رحمه الله في"الثقات" (ج5ص36) فقال: يروي عن أبيه وله صحبه - يعني أباه أبا كبشة - عداده في أهل الشام، روى عنه حبيب بن عبد الله بن أبي كبشة. اهـ
قلت: وسالم بن أبي الجعد ـ كما في"تحفة الأشراف"ـ فعلى هذا فهو مجهول الحال. فالحديث ضعيف.
وإما الحديث الثاني : فمن طريق يونس بن خباب، وهو مختلف فيه ـ كما في"تهذيب التهذيب" ـ لكن الجرح فيه مفسرـ كما في"ميزان الاعتدال"ـ قال الحافظ الذهبي في ترجمته من "الميزان": قال يحيي بن سعيد: كان كذاباً. وقال ابن معين: رجل سوء ضعيف. وقال ابن حبان: لا تحل الرواية عنه. وقال النسائي: ضعيف- وهذا جرح غير مسفر - وقال الدارقطني: رجال سوء فيه شيعية مفرطة. وقال البخاري: منكر الحديث.
وذكر في ترجمته حديثاً فيه: أن العبد يُسأل في قبره: من وليك؟ فان قال: علي، نجا. اهـ المراد من"الميزان".
هذا وقد كتبت هذا في "الفواكه الجنية" فعسى الله أن يوفقني لحذفه من الطبعات القادمة.أهـ كلامه .
وقال الذهبي في اختصاره للسنن الكبير البيهقي (6868) :
والمتن منكر ، كيف يساوى المتمني الفاعل في الوزر والأجر ، ولنا أحاديث صحيحة تخالفه . أهـ
ولعل ما قصده الذهبي رحمه الله بالأحاديث التي تخالف هذا الحديث هو حديث ابن عباس مرفوعا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فِيمَا يَرْوِي عن ربه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ قَالَ قَالَ إِنَّ اللهَ كَتَبَ الْحَسَنَاتِ وَالسَّيِّئَاتِ ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فَمَنْ هَمَّ بِحَسَنَةٍ فَلَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا كَتَبَهَا اللهُ لَهُ عِنْدَهُ حَسَنَةً كَامِلَةً فَإِنْ هُوَ هَمَّ بِهَا فَعَمِلَهَا كَتَبَهَا اللهُ لَهُ عِنْدَهُ عَشْرَ حَسَنَاتٍ إِلَى سَبْعِمِائَةِ ضِعْفٍ إِلَى أَضْعَافٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَمَنْ هَمَّ بِسَيِّئَةٍ فَلَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا كَتَبَهَا اللهُ لَهُ عِنْدَهُ حَسَنَةً كَامِلَةً فَإِنْ هُوَ هَمَّ بِهَا فَعَمِلَهَا كَتَبَهَا اللهُ لَهُ سَيِّئَةً وَاحِدَةً. 

وأخرج مسلم أيضا من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا : من هم بحسنة فلم يعملها كتبت له حسنة ومن هم بحسنة فعملها كتبت له عشرا إلى سبعمائة ضعف ومن هم بسيئة فلم يعملها لم تكتب وإن عملها كتبت .
وحديث :
إِنَّ اللهَ تَجَاوَزَ عَنْ أُمَّتِي مَا حَدَّثَتْ بِهِ أَنْفُسَهَا مَا لَمْ تَعْمَلْ أَوْ تَتَكَلَّمْ .

قال الحافظ في الفتح 11 / 327 :
وقسم بعضهم ما يقع في النفس اقساما يظهر منها الجواب عن الثاني أضعفها ان يخطر له ثم يذهب في الحال وهذا من الوسوسة وهو معفو عنه وهو دون التردد وفوقه ان يتردد فيه فيهم به ثم ينفر عنه فيتركه ثم يهم به ثم يترك كذلك ولا يستمر على قصده وهذا هو التردد فيعفى عنه أيضا وفوقه ان يميل إليه ولا ينفر عنه لكن لا يصمم على فعله وهذا هو الهم فيعفى عنه أيضا وفوقه أن يميل إليه ولا ينفر منه بل يصمم على فعله فهذا هو العزم وهو منتهى الهم ، وهو على قسمين القسم الأول أن يكون من أعمال القلوب صرفا كالشك في الوحدانية أو النبوة أو البعث فهذا كفر ويعاقب عليه جزما ودونه المعصية التي لا تصل إلى الكفر كمن يحب ما يبغض الله ويبغض ما يحبه الله ويحب للمسلم الأذى بغير موجب لذلك فهذا يأثم ويلتحق به الكبر والعجب والبغي والمكر والحسد وفي بعض هذا خلاف ..أهـ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله عنا - شيخنا - خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> جزاكم الله عنا - شيخنا - خير الجزاء


وإياكم أبا يوسف .

----------

